# Pinto Mare



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

so im searching for horses and came across this mare on craigslist. im not a fan of chestnuts but when i saw this lovely lady i just instantly fell in love shes got the exact markings ive always wanted. what do you guys think

Pinto Saddlebred Mare

Angel of Colour - YouTube


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally think she's really cute. I'd like to see some conformation shots and a video of her under saddle though before really making a decision on if I'd go look at her or not, though.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive sent an email to them asking for more pictures and videos. To me she looks kinda stocky but i could be just seeing things. If she is stocky thats brilliant i love stockier horses


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's part of why I like her, she doesn't look much like a Saddlebred to me!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

amp23 said:


> That's part of why I like her, she doesn't look much like a Saddlebred to me!


!!! I KNOW im not a fan of saddlebreds. she doesnt have that weird back and neck ive seen with saddlebreds. im not expert by far but i like the way shes built she looks like she would carry my big bum around. however i did notice in the video where they where cleaning her feet it looks like she has a crack in her hoof


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Go meet her.. I am willing to bet you will fall in love with the saddlebred personality.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hopefully i can land my new job and ill get her. i know it says shes more ment for an experienced rider but i think with the help of all my friends and here maybe we could work out. i know im not a great rider by far but i am learning more and more each day and i think she would suit me. hopefully shell be ok for trail riding and some english riding as im starting to ride english more and will be learning to jump


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

plus it looks like she has a big bum maybe itll hide my big bum XP


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

You might have a experienced rider or trainer ride her before you purchase.  pretty girl.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i was gunna bring my best friend who has taught me almost everything i know she got me from down right terrified to even trot to i can now canter sometimes without stirrups and not be afraid all in two years (i have a trust issue my last coach wrecked riding for me for 2 and a half years) as well as two other of my friends. gosh if i can land the job and get her i think i wont be able to go home HAHA i think id spend the first week sleeping in her stall! XP nd my therapy can finally begin


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

She's pretty
But she also has a really high headset; hence the martingale in the riding pictures  But she does tuck nicely on the lunge line. She's also a nice mover. She does look like she gets distracted easily--obviously high-spirited! Also note the repeated pulling on the lead to keep her from walking ahead.
If you would like a get-up-and-go horse and have fun with her, I'd say go for it  

She has a longer back, which an make for a smoother ride, but also prone to swayback. 
Also, she has very white feet. I wouldn't be surprised if they did have a crack in them, and she would require a lot of careful attention to her hooves. 

I'd be willing to bet the low price is because people expect a more mature, calmer horse by 16 years, and she, like they said, needs an experienced confident rider who wants a lot of energy


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

the owner just sent me this video of Angel in Color
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjqPGe4Ipuo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Spellcheck said:


> She's pretty
> But she also has a really high headset; hence the martingale in the riding pictures  But she does tuck nicely on the lunge line. She's also a nice mover. She does look like she gets distracted easily--obviously high-spirited! Also note the repeated pulling on the lead to keep her from walking ahead.
> If you would like a get-up-and-go horse and have fun with her, I'd say go for it
> 
> ...


heres the email that the owner sent me i think shes just a bit spicy cuz she hasnt been ridden very much

Email i was sent:
This mare is suitable for an experience rider. She has not had much arena work the last few years, just riding in the fields around our place in Chilliwack.

She is an easy keeper but lately has no work, just standing in a field, not conditioned. She will needs some time to get back in shape


i think i could get her to be calm but still have that bit of spark if i worked her


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, unless you're really looking for a project that needs a lot of work, I'd keep on looking elsewhere. Her training leaves a lot to be desired and it looks to me like she's be a workout to ride just to keep her somewhat centered. Also, either that girl has no seat to speak of or the horse rides rough. The girl couldn't sit the trot at all and was having trouble in the lope as well.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ehh... Seeing that video of her being ridden, she looks like a handful. And she will especially be so if she hasn't been worked with much lately. Going by that and seeing her very high energy level, I'd pass.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

WesternRider said:


> heres the email that the owner sent me i think shes just a bit spicy cuz she hasnt been ridden very much
> 
> Email i was sent:
> This mare is suitable for an experience rider. She has not had much arena work the last few years, just riding in the fields around our place in Chilliwack.
> ...


Definitely if you spent enough time with her, almost anything could be done, but you'd be going against her nature. Especially at 16 years I wouldn't expect to make any massive changes; a lot of what you see there is her natural personality. Saddlebreds are meant to be high-headed, high-spirited and high-stepping, so for her breeding she is exactly what one would expect. 

The videos also likely aren't very recent if she's being ridden by the person who is in college. 

Though she honestly looks like a lot of fun  I really like the way she moves in the riding videos, but I don't like the fact that she has to be kept in a martingale to ride. I like to be able to ride calmly with no aids. Without a martingale, she would be too head high to be sure you could safely stop her in a runaway. 

Overall, well worth $500! If I had room for another horse and lived anywhere near there, I would probably go for it


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i dont mind a little bit of spirit as long as its controllable and not a threat.. i can ride a horse that has a bit of spirit as long as its safe. safety is my main concern for me and the horse


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> i was gunna bring my best friend who has taught me almost everything i know she got me from down right terrified to even trot to i can now canter sometimes without stirrups and not be afraid all in two years (i have a trust issue my last coach wrecked riding for me for 2 and a half years) as well as two other of my friends. gosh if i can land the job and get her i think i wont be able to go home HAHA i think id spend the first week sleeping in her stall! XP nd my therapy can finally begin


It seems like you have really taken to this mare, but please, let's go back for a moment and review what you just said. If you've had a bad experience in the past and are now to a place where you are comfortable I would rather see you working with a horse who is proven to be calm and easy. This mare does not appear to be either. Let's face it- when the ad says that an experienced rider is needed, *they mean it*. At 16, I very much doubt that you are going to be able to get an easy ride without lots of time spent with an experienced trainer or some blood and tears. I'd rather it be the first of those two options, but that can get to be expensive; can you afford to send her off if she does need professional work? Can you afford the damage to _yourself_ if you happen to be injured in an accident? 

I have seen the aftermath of bad horses. I've seen people so scared of the school horses at my barn (my instructor has a zero tolerance policy for lessons horse. They MUST. be. safe!) and even though they want to ride, want to spend time with the horses, some days they just can't do it- they can't climb up on that horse and be happy. It's tragic. Don't ever jeopardize that. Find a great horse, one that will continue to build on everything that you have gained. Even if it's "ugly," or maybe has slight conformation faults, a good mind is worth so much more than a pretty color.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

here are two pics that the owner just sent me. my friend says shed be good for me because i need something that will push me cuz im too much of a pansy HAHA


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

commonfish said:


> It seems like you have really taken to this mare, but please, let's go back for a moment and review what you just said. If you've had a bad experience in the past and are now to a place where you are comfortable I would rather see you working with a horse who is proven to be calm and easy. This mare does not appear to be either. Let's face it- when the ad says that an experienced rider is needed, *they mean it*. At 16, I very much doubt that you are going to be able to get an easy ride without lots of time spent with an experienced trainer or some blood and tears. I'd rather it be the first of those two options, but that can get to be expensive; can you afford to send her off if she does need professional work? Can you afford the damage to _yourself_ if you happen to be injured in an accident?
> 
> I have seen the aftermath of bad horses. I've seen people so scared of the school horses at my barn (my instructor has a zero tolerance policy for lessons horse. They MUST. be. safe!) and even though they want to ride, want to spend time with the horses, some days they just can't do it- they can't climb up on that horse and be happy. It's tragic. Don't ever jeopardize that. Find a great horse, one that will continue to build on everything that you have gained. Even if it's "ugly," or maybe has slight conformation faults, a good mind is worth so much more than a pretty color.


its not her color that got me i like her build. i personaly dont care if the horse i get has scars all over it as long as its safe healthy sound and has an ok confo then im happy


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The more I see of her being ridden the less I like her, unfortunately. She's reminding me of a paint mare we just sold- 17yo and a hothead. I don't like seeing a horse's nose pulled in the way hers is, I like seeing a relaxed horse that doesn't need a martingale and a lot of pulling to be ridden well. She really seems like a workout. I wouldn't be happy if my 'friend' was pushing me towards too hot of a horse- it can end badly. As gorgeous as she is, I'd look for something calmer.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

amp23 said:


> The more I see of her being ridden the less I like her, unfortunately. She's reminding me of a paint mare we just sold- 17yo and a hothead. I don't like seeing a horse's nose pulled in the way hers is, I like seeing a relaxed horse that doesn't need a martingale and a lot of pulling to be ridden well. She really seems like a workout. I wouldn't be happy if my 'friend' was pushing me towards too hot of a horse- it can end badly. As gorgeous as she is, I'd look for something calmer.


its not that my friend is pushing me to get a hot horse she knows what i can handle. im not gunna make any choices yet i want my three friends and my mum to all come with me and we make the decision together  dont worry i promise i wont get something bad i dont think my friend would allow that actually i think shed kick my butt... im just looking for everyones opinion i want everyones help and everything that is said i keep in my mind and i learn from it in the end (if the horse is as yall said hot headed blablah and trained so i can ride it safely and have the best relationship) my heart decides and my gut will know who is the right one thank you guys for your thoughts... i will still look but i will keep her in mind cuz she could possibly be ok


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

That mare may be more stout because of her breeding .. If she is registered I bet you will find either "Color of Fame" or Wing Commander in her pedigree.. 
I have a "stouter" colored ASB myself with similar breeding 
- Please make sure to check her feet in one of those 3 videos of her they have on youtube (I think it was the in-hand video) she appears to have a big crack in her front left hoof nearly all the way to her coronet. But maybe it's just mud - but seemed to me like it was not moving...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the horse needs more training for one thing. 

To the OP, do you ride english or western? That horse looks like it has a big trot (which many Saddlebreds do). If you want to ride English or saddleseat you should do well with her. She needs some refinement (as in getting her soft in the mouth and to round without a martingale). 

Plenty of horses make it to that age without a high level of training. The fact that she lacks training is just that... Her whoa looks good though. It appears her basics are there. Getting her to balance correctly and bend around her corners is going to take work. Getting her to slow that trot will take work- although given a different rider, she may slow just fine. Her trot looks slow on the lunge, so she can definitely slow with a rider... 

A forward horse does not necessarily mean a spooky or bucky horse. I would try her and see how she does. If you don't like her you can pass.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

MyBrandy said:


> - Please make sure to check her feet in one of those 3 videos of her they have on youtube (I think it was the in-hand video) she appears to have a big crack in her front left hoof nearly all the way to her coronet. But maybe it's just mud - but seemed to me like it was not moving...


i was worried about that too it looks like a crack to my friend who is baileys(the big black mare i ride) owner also is a farrier nd she said it looks like a crack to her nd we would shoe her. i wouldnt be riding her untill that crack was gone i wouldnt want to put any strain on her in the mean time i would be lunging her in the pasture so she could gain muscle without me on her i would lunge her with maybe side reins? i would also be takeing her for walks around the area so shed get used to everything. this would all be supervised by my friend/coach


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

4horses said:


> I think the horse needs more training for one thing.
> 
> To the OP, do you ride english or western? That horse looks like it has a big trot (which many Saddlebreds do). If you want to ride English or saddleseat you should do well with her. She needs some refinement (as in getting her soft in the mouth and to round without a martingale).
> 
> ...


If i was to get her i would defiantly start to do training with my friends help. My friend is a jack of all trades shes an outrider at a race track shes a farrier a horse trainer and a great rider. I would be ridng her both english and western as well as trail riding


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I'm no help with the conformation, although I will say I _love _that stocky build she's got going. _That's _an STB I could love to own.

I _am _going to parade rain though with everyone else. This isn't a horse I would pick for someone's first. Especially considering you're still learning, she needs work, and you've got some confidence building to do. What you really need is a _chill _horse. Something that maybe has some get-up and go when you want it, but can relax when you don't. Trust me. My grandpa purchased an Arabian for me when I was 12yrs old. I got _extremely _lucky that she turned out to be pretty chill for her breed. Those first few years though? It was intimidating riding her & I was in no means a shy rider. I felt like I had this little ticking time bomb under me that could all the sudden WHAM explode with energy. Me personally, I don't like riding a horse like that. I can't imagine most beginners or people with confidence issues enjoying horses like that. You can toss around the "maybes" or "what ifs" all day long. There's _no _guarantee she'll turn around to be the horse you want her to be. There's too many nice, cheap horses out there looking for homes that you can BE picky.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

SketchyHorse said:


> There's too many nice, cheap horses out there looking for homes that you can BE picky.


lol thats the thing i cant find anything good cheap horses around here


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I were you, then I'd start saving up for one that isn't quite so cheap. IMHO, this horse needs a confident rider....she's not the type of horse to _learn_ to be confident on. If you are even a little bit hesitant, then controlling her will be very difficult and she's likely to get you intimidated with how chargey she is...which will make you less confident and she'll get more out of control.

You don't _learn_ confidence on difficult horses. You learn confidence on easy horses and then _use_ it on difficult ones.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! Pretty and wild!  I agree with everyone else she needs some work. At 16 years she should be a finished horse but she looks like she needs quite a bit of work. Would you be able to send her to a trainer for 30-90 days? This would not be a good horse for someone needing a confidence boost. But go and ride her.  you will definitely know after you Walk trot and canter her whether she is the right fit for you. Good luck whichever direction you decide to go. Keep us posted.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

smrobs said:


> If I were you, then I'd start saving up for one that isn't quite so cheap. IMHO, this horse needs a confident rider....she's not the type of horse to _learn_ to be confident on. If you are even a little bit hesitant, then controlling her will be very difficult and she's likely to get you intimidated with how chargey she is...which will make you less confident and she'll get more out of control.
> 
> You don't _learn_ confidence on difficult horses. You learn confidence on easy horses and then _use_ it on difficult ones.


This x10000.
It may cost more initially to buy a better horse, but it will be cheaper in the long run, versus trainers fees, various injuries that need doctoring, lots of lessons with a local instructor. ..

I looked though a few adds for your area ( or at least the area the pinto mare was) and found 2 or 3 with similar stocky body types. Most ranged about 2k or 1500. I didn't see anything that begged attention, certainly I would follow up in a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How dangerous is that tie down... could easily get legs caught there :/

Beautiful horse but poor poor training. I wouldn't take this one on... 

Friends shouldn't be calling other friends pansies anyway. Confidence is earned, not forced.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Friends shouldn't be calling other friends pansies anyway. Confidence is earned, not forced.


she doesnt call me a pansy i call myself that


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The tie-down bothers me a lot. It's in every picture, and the whole way through the video. This tells me that it is being used as a bandaid, and not in the hands of someone who knows how to use it to fix a problem.

I would bet the problem is a high head set, with the addition of a hard mouth. If you watch the video closely, the horse often has her tongue sticking out, and looks really heavy in the hands.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

From the video I really like her, she looks like a fun horse to ride!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

smrobs said:


> If I were you, then I'd start saving up for one that isn't quite so cheap. IMHO, this horse needs a confident rider....she's not the type of horse to _learn_ to be confident on. If you are even a little bit hesitant, then controlling her will be very difficult and she's likely to get you intimidated with how chargey she is...which will make you less confident and she'll get more out of control.
> 
> You don't _learn_ confidence on difficult horses. You learn confidence on easy horses and then _use_ it on difficult ones.


I would actually beg to differ there. I learned on my mare, who learned to be ridden by me, so we learned together. I fell time after time (Very seldom, if ever at her fault ), and all it did was make me more confident that if I could handle falling so many times and not get hurt (because I very quickly learned HOW to fall), then I could handle a hot horse without being afraid. After all, if you're not afraid of falling, what is there to fear from a hot horse? 

After just a year on that mare, (who now rides bridleless and stands like a rock with no halter to be saddled, mounted, stretched and bathed) I was confident enough to ride my neighbor's half-blind stud colt, her hot-headed barrel prospect, and her tall, jumpy endurance prospect. All of which (Except the barrel horse who had 30 days the year before, and didn't show it) had never been ridden before me. 
Believe it or not, I have NEVER ridden a broke horse, ever. Unless of course you count pony rides when I was five  Or my mare, who is technically "finished" now at 4 years this December. 

I think it honestly depends what you think is best for you. For me, the best way to build confidence was to push myself. They say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, so I guess whatever horse didn't kill me, even if I fell, just proved to me that I could ride that horse and get up to tell the tale. 
So I think if you want a hard-to-handle horse, go for it. Prove to yourself that no amount of energy or risk of falling will keep you from your love of horses. 
Or if you think a calmer horse will build your confidence better, then take that option. Everyone is different. Jut take what you think you can handle, and push yourself as far as possible without shattering everything you've worked to build.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see any harm in going out to look at her, if you're that interested.

However, you sound (correct me if I'm wrong! I could be totally wrong in this assumption) like a pretty novice rider, and unless you're planning to send her to a trainer, this horse may not be the one for you...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Spellcheck said:


> I would actually beg to differ there. I learned on my mare, who learned to be ridden by me, so we learned together. I fell time after time (Very seldom, if ever at her fault ), and all it did was make me more confident that if I could handle falling so many times and not get hurt (because I very quickly learned HOW to fall), then I could handle a hot horse without being afraid. After all, if you're not afraid of falling, what is there to fear from a hot horse?
> 
> After just a year on that mare, (who now rides bridleless and stands like a rock with no halter to be saddled, mounted, stretched and bathed) I was confident enough to ride my neighbor's half-blind stud colt, her hot-headed barrel prospect, and her tall, jumpy endurance prospect. All of which (Except the barrel horse who had 30 days the year before, and didn't show it) had never been ridden before me.
> Believe it or not, I have NEVER ridden a broke horse, ever. Unless of course you count pony rides when I was five  Or my mare, who is technically "finished" now at 4 years this December.
> ...


 I used to think the same way you do until I spent over an hour sitting in a ditch beside my best friend who had just taken a fall while waiting for an ambulance. She is now in a wheelchair due to a severed spinal cord and is paralyzed from the waist down. 

That experience made me a lot more cautious in my thinking and doing.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A few things. 
1.) I wish she were 4 years old and like this.
2.) I wish she were here in the US and I was looking for a training project (if she was 4 years old).
3.) This horse is too much horse for you based on your description. 
4, 5, 6, -175.) A horse that is cheaply priced in the UK is probably cheaply priced for a good reason. That would describe this particular horse. 

I hate draw reins like this horse has. Dangerous and very severe.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Elana, you beat me to it with the draw reins, a sign of a horse that throws his head and needs a STRONG arm to ride. I think this horse is too much for you, as well.
Commonfish, Craig's list is where horses are posted that aren't selling to the people who have met/ridden them. I suggest that you get together with your trainer and a plan, and have your trainer look for a horse owned or trained by somebody that she knows well.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Zexious said:


> However, you sound (correct me if I'm wrong! I could be totally wrong in this assumption) like a pretty novice rider


i dont even know what type of rider i am beginner, confident beginner blahblah lol i just ride. im not great but i can get the job done 

anyway i would be getting my friend/coach to ride the mare for the first few times to work with her and train her some more. i might go look at the mare but it all just depends im not gunna make any choices yet


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Elana, you beat me to it with the draw reins, a sign of a horse that throws his head and needs a STRONG arm to ride. I think this horse is too much for you, as well.
> Commonfish, Craig's list is where horses are posted that aren't selling to the people who have met/ridden them. I suggest that you get together with your trainer and a plan, and have your trainer look for a horse owned or trained by somebody that she knows well.


I'm not the op Corporal. I followed the cl add in the first post to see op's general area. Rest assured, I found my guy a different way than Craigslist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

